# This Golden and a few others are Happy Today...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the Senior GR from Ohio who needed to be rescued. I received an email from a friend telling me that the GR's in Adams have been pulled by the same rescue.

*Thank you to all involved! I know this guy is one Happy Dog!*


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Kim--good way to start Christmas weekend off.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is always great news!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news and a great picture.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you! It was fun creating it.


----------

